# Would this be a good method for memorisation?



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Scramble with your preferred orientation;

B2 F' R2 B2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 U L' R2 F L D2 U' R2 B2 F R' F D' B' U L'

From a buffer at UR this is what I would see.

D H I L D C G K' E' F C' J' A J

And remember it like this;

_"Daniel the Happy Iguana Likes Dancing Clowns. Good Killing Enemies Feed Cowards. Jews Are Juggling."_

The method I (try) to use means every edge is labeled A-L.



Spoiler



UB is A,
UR is B (and the Buffer),
UF is C,
UR is D,
BL is E,
BR is F,
FR is G,
FL is H,
DB is I,
DL is J,
DF is K,
DR is L.



A ' mark shows to me that the edge needs flipping. To remember this I think of a negative word beginning with that letter. For example, Killing is negative so it stands for K' (meaning the edge needs to be shot to K whilst being flipped) whilst Happy is positive so it stands for shooting straight to H.

Do you think this is a good method?

Another probem is that I can't do corners for toffee. Is visual really the best way to do them?


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2009)

WHY DO JEWS HAVE A NEGATIVE ASSOCIATION?

anyway,
re: corners, try and stick with visual and practice it a lot, it can get very fast. If you really can't do it at all, perhaps you could try giving corners letters too? Or maybe you could memo permutation using numbers/letters/phonetics and orientation using visual? 

I would recommend changing that system to just have a letter for every edge sticker, I think that way you have less to think about (in terms of interpreting a good/bad word).


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Escher said:


> WHY DO JEWS HAVE A NEGATIVE ASSOCIATION?


It's the first thing I came up with. . I couldn't think of a negative word beginning with J so Jew is a bit of an exception to the rule.

About the corners, I think that visual orientation and lettered Permutation would be a good idea. I'll give it some practise. .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 10, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > WHY DO JEWS HAVE A NEGATIVE ASSOCIATION?
> ...


I TOLD YOU TO USE JELLYFISH YOU RACIST


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


Jellyfish don't sit in sentences as nicely as jew. You can have Jew, jewish, jews...


----------



## Uular (Dec 10, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



"Jinx" for one rather negative word. And it can be used as a verb aswell.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 10, 2009)

From http://memory-masters.com/2009/10/19/better-mental-images-with-smashin-scope/


> Positive. Make your images positive and pleasant. We are better at recalling happy images while negative memories are usually suppressed. When your images are bright and positive you will enjoy the experience of recalling them.



About that jew-thing. That's not funny. I'm not jew myself, but if I were, I would be extremely offended.


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2009)

It shouldn't be taken offensively.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Lets not make this a race issue. I just couldn't think of anything negative for the letter J, so that is the first J word what came to mind. I'll use juggling as the negative word if you like.


----------



## F.P. (Dec 10, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> D H I L D C G K' E' F C' J' A J
> 
> And remember it like this;
> 
> ...




If you are going for speed, I wouldn't recommend you to do it this way.
I'm not sure what you mean by "I think of a negative word beginning with that letter".

Does that mean that you think of new words during memorisation or do you have a fixed list of words?

If you want to memorise it in sentences, then you could construct a Person-Verb-Object-System, which means that you will have three words/images for every letter you use.
Since you want to use "Negative words" as well, the amount of images will duplicate.

So, if you plan to create a list of fixed words and images then yes, this could be good.
If you plan to come up with new words for every solve, depending on the cases you get, this won't be fast.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree with F.P., you really don't want to be thinking of "positive" and "negative" words starting with given letters on the fly. You will end up wasting a lot of time thinking "is this word positive or negative?" or making up words. Also, if you judge a word wrong ("Jews, wait, I don't remember, was that a positive or negative word?") you get a DNF.

If you're going to be using letters and a story (not that I really recommend this for 3BLD) you should definitely memorize a fixed set of words/images that you use all the time. So instead of a positive and negative word you would just have two J words, and pick the first one if you have a J and the second (alternate / prime) word if you have a J'. But if you're going to do letters, you should probably choose the 12 that are easiest to think of objects/actions for, not the 12 that come first in the alphabet. If you ever get good at this system it will not matter what letters go to what pieces because you will just be looking at a piece and instantly knowing "ah, that is S'" or whatever. So start now by picking letters that are easy to use, and later you will thank yourself for it.

One idea that I think has worked in the past for other people is to choose 12 common consonants (or consonant sounds) and just make words out of them. So if you have like s k f n m t ... you might memorize scoffin' meat or whatever. It's less to remember and it's also easier to extract info from it (rather than having to ask yourself what is the first letter of each word in your story).


----------



## calekewbs (Dec 10, 2009)

you could use junkie. I'd say that's a particularly negative J word.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I agree with F.P., you really don't want to be thinking of "positive" and "negative" words starting with given letters on the fly. You will end up wasting a lot of time thinking "is this word positive or negative?" or making up words. Also, if you judge a word wrong ("Jews, wait, I don't remember, was that a positive or negative word?") you get a DNF.
> 
> If you're going to be using letters and a story (not that I really recommend this for 3BLD) you should definitely memorize a fixed set of words/images that you use all the time. So instead of a positive and negative word you would just have two J words, and pick the first one if you have a J and the second (alternate / prime) word if you have a J'. But if you're going to do letters, you should probably choose the 12 that are easiest to think of objects/actions for, not the 12 that come first in the alphabet. If you ever get good at this system it will not matter what letters go to what pieces because you will just be looking at a piece and instantly knowing "ah, that is S'" or whatever. So start now by picking letters that are easy to use, and later you will thank yourself for it.
> 
> One idea that I think has worked in the past for other people is to choose 12 common consonants (or consonant sounds) and just make words out of them. So if you have like s k f n m t ... you might memorize scoffin' meat or whatever. It's less to remember and it's also easier to extract info from it (rather than having to ask yourself what is the first letter of each word in your story).


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Micael (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry I am off topic here, but, F.P., what your signature means?


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 10, 2009)

You could have a letter for each sticker, rather than each edge. That way you don't have to remember positive or negative things.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

Uular said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



there is a reason the episodes of poke'mon with Jinx were banned in America! lol. thats apparently offensive as well


----------



## F.P. (Dec 10, 2009)

Micael said:


> Sorry I am off topic here, but, F.P., what your signature means?



What part of my signature is confusing you?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I am off topic here, but, F.P., what your signature means?
> ...




:fp 50/50, maybe?


----------



## F.P. (Dec 11, 2009)

> Sorry I am off topic here, but, F.P., what your signature means?



Well, I'm not sure what part of "Multi BLD UWR 50/50" he doesn't understand...


----------



## Uular (Dec 11, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Uular said:
> 
> 
> > "Jinx" for one rather negative word. And it can be used as a verb aswell.
> ...



You mean Jynx.


----------



## CT_Warrior (Dec 11, 2009)

Since when did Jews become an ethnicity?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2009)

Since a long time ago.


----------



## Micael (Dec 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I am off topic here, but, F.P., what your signature means?
> ...



I am quite curious, did you really did a 50/50 multi bld?

----
Edit: never mind, I saw your old post about it. Sorry for having doubted you. It is quite incredible.


----------



## Micael (Dec 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I am off topic here, but, F.P., what your signature means?
> ...



Actually, yes, it confused me. It is just the most awesome cubing thing I ever heard (well... read) of. Way too much amazing and then I got confused. Now I believe it.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 11, 2009)

When I first started BLD, I experimented with something like this. Then I realized that I could just assign a letter to each sticker. Get 22 letters, then see qqwref's post. For 3BLD, just sound out the letters. For multi, then you may want to make a list of images. Try reading through http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=785 for various ideas.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

IMO the more offensive/vulgar a memo sequence is, the easier it is to remember. Some of mine have been rather bad.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> IMO the more offensive/vulgar a memo sequence is, the easier it is to remember. Some of mine have been rather bad.



hmm, I feel that it would be same case for me, even know I don't know how to blindsolve :fp


----------



## F.P. (Dec 15, 2009)

Micael said:


> I am quite curious, did you really did a 50/50 multi bld?
> 
> ----
> Edit: never mind, I saw your old post about it. Sorry for having doubted you. It is quite incredible.



That's no problem; I don't really care that much about it...to be honest, the only reason I have it in my signature is to get people to click on the youtube link. 


@DavidWoner: yes, that's correct.
People really shouldn't think/care about moral issues when it comes to mnemo-techniques.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite curious, did you really did a 50/50 multi bld?
> ...



Well, unless that can actually help you cement an item in your memory. As in, you think, "Wow, that's evil", and then that helps you recall it.


----------



## F.P. (Dec 17, 2009)

It's easier for our brain to memorise absurd, unusual and weird stuff.

People usually aren't able to recall the details of the things they do on a daily basis...but if something unusual happens, they can recall a huge amount of what happened.

And that's what should happen everytime you try to memorise something...it should be disgusting, weird, amoral - at least that's an easy way to make memorisation more effective.

Though, you could go in the opposite direction as well and try to memorise it with extremely positive emotions.

EDIT:

I'm sure you already knew that, Mike. So, no offense intended.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I remember you, F.P., telling me about a mnemo system for the corners where you have to remember people dying next to you in weird ways


----------



## F.P. (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, that one was awesome. 

Just imagine looking at a house (=cube) and people are jumping out of windows (=corners), getting kidnapped, drowning etc. ...I will never forget those screams.


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> I think I remember you, F.P., telling me about a mnemo system for the corners where you have to remember people dying next to you in weird ways





F.P. said:


> Yep, that one was awesome.
> 
> Just imagine looking at a house (=cube) and people are jumping out of windows (=corners), getting kidnapped, drowning etc. ...I will never forget those screams.



You guys are weird!


----------



## V-te (Dec 26, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Yep, that one was awesome.
> 
> Just imagine looking at a house (=cube) and people are jumping out of windows (=corners), getting kidnapped, drowning etc. ...I will never forget those screams.



Hmmm... can you describe this corner-death method in greater detail please?


----------



## F.P. (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I'll try (this method is for memorising stickers; classic pochmann).

Using this method, the cube will be a house which you look at from the outside (standing in front of it).

The house has windows on each side (at the corners); so there are windows facing the left side, the right side, front and back.
There is also a way to go to the roof of the house and the house has a basement too which can be accessed by all sides.

In front of the house there is a sea, on the left side there are crocodiles, on the right side there are dinosaurs (or any other creature you imagine as being dangerous for human beings  ). 

The basement is burning...

So, in every corner there are humans and depending on the way they die, you'll know which sticker you need to put in the buffer position (depending on the method of course).

So, everyone who is drowning jumped out of the window in the front, everyone who is killed by crocodiles jumped out on the left side; everyone who is burning, is in the basement (which means "D" on the cube).

"U" for example, is the roof...so, someone getting kidnapped with a helicopter from the roof, means "U".


It would be easier to just draw the whole thing but I hope this does the job as well. It's kinda morbid but it works and it's quite easy to come up with.


----------

